# Receiver tube mounting depth for a rack?



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

I plan on welding a 2" receiver tube to the bottom of my Jeep Wrangler's front bumper. I found that you can purchase the square 2" tube (not the complete hitch) at Tractor Supply. They come in 6" and 12" lengths. The problem is that I don't know which to get, nor do I know how far out I should let it protrude from the front of the vehicle.
Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

I bought the 12" ones @ a local fastener supplier. But I ended up cutting about 3-4" off of them. As to how far out they should stick, I think that's up to you. Just make sure you pick a spot where you have easy access to the hitch pins & you may want to make sure that you have enough room for a locking pin (requires a fair amount of room past the end of a normal pin) on at least one side in case you ever want to go that route.
I welded mine to the frame where the tow hooks mount & ran them out thru those holes in the plastic below my bumper on my tahoe.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

What kind of rack do you plan on installing on the mounts? When I got my rack I took the tow hooks off and the rack came with the mounts that BOLTED back to the toe hook holes. My mounts are sticking out from the bumber about 2 inches at the most. 2004 chevy. I wouldn't weld unless last resort.


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

I have a F150. The receiver is mounted just above the tow hooks. It was said earlier check with shooter.


----------

